# [PHP] Llamar archivo por ref (Cerrado)SOL

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Estoy trasteando con php de nuevo, que ya hacía muchisimo tiempo que no trasteaba con él, y el caso es que,esto que les voy a preguntar, anteriormente hace tiempo lo hicé perfectamente, pero ya no recuerdo muy bien si es como pienso que se hace...

Lo que me gustaria hacer es, lo siguiente, llamar a un archivo a través de una ref, 

```

ejemplo: 

index.php?page=1

index.php?page=2

index.php?page=3

......

```

¿Como puedo hacer eso? que detrás de la variable page, se introduzca un numero de referencia y lleve a un documento html o php...

¿Se haria realizando la consulta en la db (o donde se tenga que realizar) y más tarde redireccionar al visitante al nombre del archivo obtenido con header? ¿o tal vez con include?

No lo sé cierto, asi que, por eso les pregunto, aver si me pueden hechar una manita.

Un saludo.

----------

## opotonil

No termino de entender lo que pretendes hacer, pero para redireccionar en principio "header". Si la cantidad de opciones o paginas es pequeña podrias hacer algo como:

```

<?php

    switch($_GET['page']) {

        case 1:

            header("Location: http://www.dominio.es/pagina1.html"); 

            break;

        case 2:

            header("Location: http://www.dominio.es/pagina2.html"); 

            break;

        case 3:

            header("Location: http://www.dominio.es/pagina3.html"); 

            break;

        default:

            header("HTTP/1.0 404 Not Found");

    }

?>

```

Si son muchas opciones imagino que fuese mas comodo hacer una consulta SQL para obtener la pagina de destino.

Salu2.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola optonil y gracias por tu ayuda.

Mira, lo que quiero conseguir esta en esta web por ejemplo:

http://www.hvlp.es/index.php?page=35

Fijate en todas las secciones, las trata con un numero de referncia y no como archivos .html o .php.....

Creo que para este fín se utiliza include,cierto???

Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------

## opotonil

Por poderse imagino que se pudiera utilizar... pero bueno, include se utiliza mas bien para incluir ficheros PHP ya que tambien los "parsea", lo que no te impide hacer algo como:

```

PAGINA_A_INCLUIR.php

<?php

$contenido = "codigo de la pagina X";

?>

PAGINA EN LA QUE SE INCLUYE:

<?php

include("PAGINA_A_INCLUIR.php");

echo $contenido;

?>

```

no estoy seguro pero tambien podria funcionar:

```

PAGINA_A_INCLUIR.php

<?php

echo "codigo de la pagina X";

?>

PAGINA EN LA QUE SE INCLUYE:

<?php

include("PAGINA_A_INCLUIR.php");

?>

```

Si lo que quieres es mostrar un "fichero.html" me parece mas correcto hacer algo del estilo:

```

<?php

echo file_get_contents("fichero.html");

?>

```

Salu2.

----------

## Stolz

Yo tampoco acabo de entender qué pretendes. Para la página de ejemplo que propones, se puede conseguir cargar las páginas a partir de un número de referencia de la URL de forma fácil:

```

switch($_GET['page'])

{

 case 1:

   //Código para cargar página con código 1

 break;

 case 2:

   //Código para cargar página con código 2

 break;

...

}

```

El código para cargar la página ya depende de como hayas montado tu gestor de contenidos. Puedes que lo hayas pensado para leer un fichero en cuyo caso pudes usar  require(),include(),fread(),... o puede que prefieras una redirección con header('Location: ...') o quizás quieras leerlo desde la base de datos, eso ya depende de ti.

----------

